

Linux perf rides the rocket - akerl_
http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2014-09-11/perf-kernel-line-tracing.html

======
kosinus
Relevant Ubuntu bug:
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1317811](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1317811)

Relevant upstream discussion:
[http://www.spinics.net/lists/netdev/msg282340.html](http://www.spinics.net/lists/netdev/msg282340.html)

------
toothrot
"Rides the Rocket" is a reference to Quake. It's a pretty crude joke about
getting shot by a rocket launcher in the classic Quake deathmatch. It's likely
there because of the similar, "frags", which is what they called kills,
gruesomely short for the same "fragmentation"

------
derefr
I see these most often on a EC2 PV instance's console when I'm watching it
during instance termination. Apparently the (Ubuntu 14.04) kernel does
something the xennet driver really doesn't like while shutting down.

------
pyvpx
is anyone aware of similar articles for any of the BSD flavors or other
operating systems?

~~~
brendangregg
Depends how similar. This article was specifically about kernel line number
and local variable tracing, which I've only seen Linux do.

If you mean general kernel debugging, then my book on DTrace covers multiple
operating systems including FreeBSD, and has around a thousand pages of
examples.

It would be nice if DTrace could add kernel line number and local variable
tracing. Recently I've seen FreeBSD kernel builds where inlining has become
more common than I've seen in the past, and missing kernel functions is
becoming a bit of a nuisance. It's generally possible to work around it, but
it would be nice to just trace lines and variables if needed.

------
kazinator
_> This is pretty amazing. perf shows line numbers of those that can be
instrumented directly, and those that can't in blue._

That looks like it just came from debugging info. I.e. the numbered lines
correspond to places where a debugger could put a breakpoint.

